# Newbie with a Dasiy F16+



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

My plan is to make my own, but I wanted to be able to start playing around in the backyard, maybe get some quality time with my kids. With that in mind, I picked up a pair of Daisy "F16" slingshots and a blister pack of 100 3/8" balls today at the local Academy Sports and Outdoors (what I really wanted was a Yildiz .410 single-shot, but they never have those, and that's a differnt story).

So, I got it out of the package and tried pulling it back -- turns out I can't pull it all the way back to my cheek like I was expecting/planning to. Am I just a weakling? Do these daisy slingshots come with extra short rubber? am I not *supposed* to draw it that far back? I'm a total slingshot newb, so please excuse the stupid questions.

thanks,

GB


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, i dont know about daisy and length.

But in general tubes are a lot harder to pull when compared to flats.

You can pic up a rotary cutter and some sheet rubber quite cheap.

Personally, i hate the "industrial" made type slingshots, they just dont look..... Right

They're also harder to maintain and re-attach bands in my opinion.

For a starter pack, if your willing to splash out a little cash heres my reccomendation:
Rotary cutter.

Scout slingshot.

Flip Clips

Theraband Silver sheet.

3/8 steel balls.

That should get you going just fine, and shouldn't cost "too" much.

There are cheaper options, but that will set you up for ages.
If you prefer the hammergrip style (In which you dont brace the frame with your thumb and finger)
Then i'd reccomend a Rambone from simple-shot.com

Welcome to SSF!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The tubes on the Daisy are to short for any average guy. They are horrible and worthless. Daisy seems oblivious to this fact. It gives new people a bad first impression of slingshots. I noticed that right away. The frame is OK. You can improve that F16 by putting a set of flat bands on it using the wrap and tuck method. You can also put a quality set of tubes on it. Don't be discouraged. Slingshots are awesome!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks, guys. For now I'll just use it as is and look for a better set of bands/tubes. Eventually I expect to get set up to make my own bandsets, but in the meanwhile is there an "off the shelf" tubeset (or bandset) that already has the pouch attached that I could pick up (one that won't be as short/bad as the stock Daisy tubes)? I'll leave one short for the kids, but I doubt I can get anything resembling consistancy with my hand just hovering in the air with no anchor.

-GB


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

> For a starter pack, if your willing to splash out a little cash heres my reccomendation:
> Rotary cutter.
> 
> Scout slingshot.
> ...


thanks for the shopping list! What, if i may ask, are flip clips? Also, you mention theraband silver -- i'm always reading about theraband gold. whats' the difference?

thanks,

GB


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Trumark tube sets come ready to go. The yellow Daisy set will be to heavy for the kids. You can also check the Vendors section of the forum for ready made sets. Tex Shooter, Simpleshot ect.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Get yourself a set of trumark tapered tubes, they are a huge improvement on daisy and make a big difference in shooting. That way you will have a usable slingshot till you expand your collection.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

gbeauvin said:


> For a starter pack, if your willing to splash out a little cash heres my reccomendation:
> Rotary cutter.
> 
> Scout slingshot.
> ...


The colors denote the thickness and strength of the band. Gold is thicker than silver.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the SSF Forum...you can also check e-bay for trumark tubes..red taper tubes are a good choice to start with

reg trumark org replacement tubes are a lighter pull..the trumark black tubes are real heavy pull hunting band...

there around 5 bucks a set..so check it out....Daisy is a good starter slingshot..the bands It comes with are junk..just replace them

Later if you want a different slingshot...a Scout sling shot from Simple-Shot .. there about 25 or 29 bucks ..setup ready to shoot..

check out the mfg vendors site at the bottom of the home page..best to you my friend in your shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I set up a sort of catch box and shot my 100 steel balls this afternoon . A cardboard moving box with a double-thickness back and another new (all folded up) box set inside at an angle to deflect the balls down. Not all my shots hit the box (and some were dropped in the grass, oops!) but only 2 got out of the box once they got in (one skated the very top and i think it missed the deflector). I had it set up in front of a solid wood privacy fence as a backstop -- no need to put a window (or an eye) out!

In spite of the poor tubes, good fun was had! My shots were all over the place, but methinks this is going to be the start of a fun journey. I'm debating exchanging the second F16 (which I didn't open) for a set of better tubes at the store, or just buying 2 sets of better tubes and keeping the extra slingshot. I suspect I'll be making my own boardcut or plywood slingshot before too long... now i've got thoughts dancing through my head, "what bandset is best for a .454 lead ball? How about these 3/8" steel? BBs? Does a BB shooter need a different frame or just different bands?". Looks like I get to spend some quality time with the search feature, but I'm excited to have picked up a hobby where I can do more doing and less reading (not only can I afford this one, but I can do it in my backyard!!!!)

-GB


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

check out the shooting forum for video's it may help you there..do you shoot sideways? if you do then try to aline both bands

as they look like 1 band..what ever hand you use right or left..just site right down the band to your target..setting the target

picture right on top of the corner of the slingshot..that should help....if you shoot straight up thru the forks..use a imaginary line

across the forks..try to keep the tubes centered best you can...I will all come to you..e-bay has trumark bands..

Best to you my friend~AKAOldmiser...I am no expert by the way just another shooter trying to have fun


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Link to flip clips
http://www.simple-shot.com/products/flipclips


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

If you are enjoying the Daisy, I would recommend picking up some 2040 Dankung tubing to put on it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NoviceSlinger said:


> If you are enjoying the Daisy, I would recommend picking up some 2040 Dankung tubing to put on it.


Dankung 2040 is great for light draw and good speed, but you will need to tie it on. It's much too small to slip over the fork ends. Let the members know that you want some light pull tubes or bands and someone will help.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks, I've got a set of red trumark tapered tubes heading my way. I'll definitely be looking at my options (including 2040) for my homemade slingshot!

-GB


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Woohoo! I put the trumark tubes on yesterday, and had to wait until today to use them. Marked improvement! Much easier to draw to an anchor point. I watched some Bill Hays videos and tried to put some of that into practice. Good times! I tried several anchor points and a few different ammo (3/8 steel, glass marbles, and just a few .45 lead balls). I tried a shoulder anchor and wow was it zippy! I'm leaning towards an ear anchor though. Shoulder anchor + .45 lead was a bit much for my cardboard catch box... Oops!

Thanks for everyone's advice, especially these red tapered tubes. I've started making my own in plywood, but it's nice to be able to get started shooting before that's done.

-GB


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I realize for most of you that's terrible shooting, but I was pleased with the practice bout . Now to convince my wife that no, really, it's ok to use the saw and the rasp and the sandpaper in the house... (she's convinced these should be outdoor activities... I say "no power tools? house is fine!". You can guess who's winning at the moment)

-GB


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keep at it you will definitely get better 
You can always get a plastic tote and hang a towel with clamps from the outer edge and use that as a backstop it's all I use and nothing has gone through yet


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

After the first practice session (with 3/8" steel and the stock daisy tubes) only 2 balls went through (one at the very top, one at the very edge... both presumably bypassed the 4-layer angled deflector that covers 95% of the area). Trumark tubes and .454 lead, though, was a different story! Definately time to rethink my catchbox. I do like the "Thump" that comes of punching through the front of the cardboard though 

-GB


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

This is what I use at the shop


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool, I like it. That was not what i had envisioned from your first post (and much easier to assemble), thanks for the visual aid!

-GB


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

No problem it is what I rest tailgates on when I Linex them
I usually have a soda can hanging from a string in the middle but I am determined to light a stupid match


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

gbeauvin said:


> .... Definately time to rethink my catchbox.....
> 
> -GB


Another idea that works well, too.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30399-target-stand-from-ikea/


----------

